# Vagcom capabilities



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

Are these functions vagcom programmable on 2014 TDI Beetle?
1. Leave radio on when ignition is turned off...timed off or turned off when door opened
2. Unlock both doors when driver door unlocked with keyless entry
3. Keep 12 volt power port hot with ignition off
4. Side mirror heat on with rear window defrost
Thanks,
Harry


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

DieslBug said:


> Are these functions vagcom programmable on 2014 TDI Beetle?
> 1. Leave radio on when ignition is turned off...timed off or turned off when door opened
> 2. Unlock both doors when driver door unlocked with keyless entry
> 3. Keep 12 volt power port hot with ignition off
> ...


1. Would like this also, but can't figure out how to code it.
2. Yes
3. I've seen this done on the MKVii Golf side.
4. Haven't seen any threads about it, but I would predict it could be done.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

DieslBug said:


> Are these functions vagcom programmable on 2014 TDI Beetle?
> 1. Leave radio on when ignition is turned off...timed off or turned off when door opened
> 2. Unlock both doors when driver door unlocked with keyless entry
> 3. Keep 12 volt power port hot with ignition off
> ...


4. Yes indeed. works perfectly on my '13


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

So how to turn off the feature for fog lights that turn on when cornering when main lights are on?


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

The turning lights can be coded off. If I remember right it was in coding part (not adaptition). But anyway there are ready written bits there so you can just browse for them and they are there. I also coded them off because they don't give you any more light than the xenons and would only wear off earlier... Also coded the blinking brake lights on emergency and so that activating hand brake will shut down DRLs. So I can park my car engine running without any lights.


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

David9962000 said:


> Here.
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478


Nice list...several things I never thought of
Thanks
Harry


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I can answer #3 for you and you don't need vagcom. Did it in my car and the wife loves that she can charger her phone when the car isn't on.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hackintosh said:


> I can answer #3 for you and you don't need vagcom. Did it in my car and the wife loves that she can charger her phone when the car isn't on.


So why not say how? Lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DieslBug (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought the same thing but probably direct wired the receptacle an unswitched circuit.
Harry


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll have to take a picture once I get off work of what I did but yes it's a direct wire with a online fuse so not to couse problems later.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

*Let Me Know If This Helps*


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I started looking into that thread, a few things the coding will not accept. Any ideas on if this is something I am doing wrong or if its just not possible on the Beetle ('12) Turbo, sound and nav.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Some of it works, just in different area's I spent several days tracking it down, need to update the thread to show how it works on the 2012+ Beetle some of it I couldn't find at all, feel free to PM me and I will give you my digits and we can discuss.



unknown21 said:


> I started looking into that thread, a few things the coding will not accept. Any ideas on if this is something I am doing wrong or if its just not possible on the Beetle ('12) Turbo, sound and nav.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

Are these functions vagcom programmable on 2014 TDI Beetle?
1. Leave radio on when ignition is turned off...timed off or turned off when door opened

Yes, I was able to do this on my 2014 tdi vert. It will take me a while to get my cable back and check the exact codes, but basically you have to set the instrumentation to Great Brittan and the radio will stay on when you turn the vehicle off for a 1/2 hour, but you are able to turn it back on by pressing the power button without turning the car back on. One thing, the radio turns off automatically when you open the driver's door.


----------



## pitmang1 (Aug 20, 2011)

tuusinii said:


> The turning lights can be coded off. If I remember right it was in coding part (not adaptition). But anyway there are ready written bits there so you can just browse for them and they are there. I also coded them off because they don't give you any more light than the xenons and would only wear off earlier... Also coded the blinking brake lights on emergency and so that activating hand brake will shut down DRLs. So I can park my car engine running without any lights.


Where is the DRL shut off with the handbrake? I saw it in another thread that it was an undocumented feature, but I haven't tried to find it yet.


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

pitmang1 said:


> Where is the DRL shut off with the handbrake? I saw it in another thread that it was an undocumented feature, but I haven't tried to find it yet.


Here is the DRL off with handbrake. I have coded it because I wanted to have engine running without any lights. Only problem with this is that it also shuts DRL off when running. That is if you use your hand brake 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6040762-HOWTO-Beetle-VCDS-Vagcom-tricks

09-Cent. Elect.
Coding:
Byte 23.4: DRL off when handbrake is on (undocumented feature!)

Here is also couple nice codings (mostly same that allready mentioned above):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5939056-VAGCOM-Tweeks-MK6-GLI


----------

